
Maps Incognito Is Launching for Google Maps Android Users - QueensGambit
https://support.google.com/maps/thread/18141335
======
QueensGambit
"When you turn on Incognito mode, your activity in Maps—like the places you
search or get directions to—won’t be saved to your Google Account."

I was wondering how sensitive my physical trail on Maps is when compared to my
web trail on Chrome. Turns out my online presence is way more sensitive than
my physical presence in a location.

